# Local pond - Top water popper school



## Jim (Aug 16, 2015)

Decided to go school my son at the art of top water popper fishing. I figured if he learned anything from me, just one thing, it would be my skill of catching fish on a top water popper.













Steven 3, Dad 0

Thanks for the lesson son.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 16, 2015)

Nive job steve. I like fishing with Jim he makes me look goooood!


----------



## Keystone (Aug 16, 2015)

=D>


----------

